# Solvent ink Versus Pigment ink



## happyasgilmour (Feb 17, 2007)

I spoke to some that has been printing his own transfers for a while and he said he uses Solvent ink. 
Is that different to pigment ink? 
If it is how do the two compare in quality of print and life of the print? 
What kind of printers can use solvent ink? 
Is he using a large industrial type of printer or is it possible to use an Epson with solvent inks?

cheers, 
Randy


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I've never heard of small desktop printers using solvent ink. Usually, they are used by wide format printers, and is more durable than pigment ink since its intended for outdoor use. Variations of the solvent inks are, light solvent, mild solvent and/or eco-solvent inks. The Roland Versacamm Printer/Cutter usually comes to mind when one thinks of a machine for garment applications. The smallest, I think, is a 30 inch width, the other version is a 54incher. Special transfer papers are also used and usually comes in rolls. Josh company, Imprintables.com sells them, and also accepts print/cut jobs. Other wide format solvent printers can be used, with a second step contour cutting done on a vinyl cutter/plotter machine, like the Roland GX-24, and the CraftRobo from Graphtec. You can also cut the print out using a pair of scissors.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I don't think you can use solvent inks with an epson, as the print heads are different. The print heads for solvent printers are usually supplied by Xaar and Spectra, except maybe for Roland. Solvent inks dries easily so clogged printer heads are the usual problem. Changing printer heads as often as every 3 to 6 months is not uncommon. I see great possibilities with using solvent ink for shirts. I've heard that they can be used for darks, and you can get some metallic-like print outputs. Check out this PDF from one of the transfer material vendors:

http://www.forever-ots.com/download.php?PHPSESSID=12baa728a94db593820bf3a419af1918&d[nr]=5


----------



## frankdoyal05 (Jan 12, 2009)

I use eco solvent ink in my Roland converted from water base to solvent ink. I does uses Epson print heads, but for most Epson desktop printers the ink lines might not be able to handle the solvent ink.. but the print head most likely would. One of the problem finding a vinyl that will have a soft touch after printing and pressing it to a T shirt.


----------

